# Publisher layout - how to remove the white margin?



## KatrinR (May 20, 2010)

Greetings,

I am creating a brochure with MS Publisher 2007. I am using a template, yet this issue also is present when starting from scratch.

On the brochure I added via textfield a blue background. Yet no matter what I am doing (removing margins, extending the textfield beyond the page borders), I always have a white margin when printing the brochure. How can I remove the margin, I like to have an all blue background.

TYIA!
Katrin


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

When I create slides/documents in Publisher that will be put on a 52 inch LCD TV, I create a custom size, 20 x 11.25 in landscape mode. I then go in and adjust the margins to 0.01 for all sides and I do not see anything along the edges other that what I want on the background. You can use what ever sizing you want. Give it a try.


----------

